# Only look if you are daring



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

This gal has some interesting hat patterns and a scarf. The further down you scroll in her pattern selection she gets much more daring. REALLY daring. For those of you who knit and have little dabs of yarn, her last two projects would be perfect for using it up.

Good for me? No way, maybe for the younger set.

http://bohoknitterchic.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Pattern


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great smocked hat and cool mitts. The last two would scare the daylights out of anyone seeing them on me!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, she is creative all right and she must be quite daring too.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

She does have nice patterns ,but those last too are a bit ahemmmm.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I was scrolling down admiring the hats and gloves, wondering what could be daring? And there they were! Love spiderweb patterns but will give this one a MISS!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Am, amm... I see what you mean...
Funny though.
And the hat patterns are really nice.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, my! Loved ALL of the patterns, will consider SOME of the patterns!! Hee hee, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll stick with the hats.


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

haha!! Likewise, I was thinking, what is so daring? Then I reached the spiderweb!! :-D


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

JuneS said:


> This gal has some interesting hat patterns and a scarf. The further down you scroll in her pattern selection she gets much more daring. REALLY daring. For those of you who knit and have little dabs of yarn, her last two projects would be perfect for using it up.
> 
> Good for me? No way, maybe for the younger set.
> 
> http://bohoknitterchic.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Pattern


lol....I've seen a few things like that on Ravelry....its kind of like the willy warmer knits for the guys....but knit a bra could be the a good idea...but not the spiderweb one!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great smocked hat and cool mitts. The last two would scare the daylights out of anyone seeing them on me!!!!


I'll echo that.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I think I'd stick to the hats too. Top not only daring, but a bit chilly too! ha ha.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Come on, June. Who doesn't want a black spiderweb bra??


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmmm- my dh loves candy corn-but I think he may have to suffer without this particular variety! lol Some things are best left unseen at may age!


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

In my younger days, I had a black one piece crocheted bathing suit with dense crochet over essential body parts. I did actually wear it...twice outside the bedroom!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

JuneS said:


> This gal has some interesting hat patterns and a scarf. The further down you scroll in her pattern selection she gets much more daring. REALLY daring. For those of you who knit and have little dabs of yarn, her last two projects would be perfect for using it up.
> 
> Good for me? No way, maybe for the younger set.
> 
> http://bohoknitterchic.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Pattern


I am pretty sure my husband wouldn't mind my knitting the last two!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

I see what you mean !!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Love the hats.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Well that is a bunch of unique especially the last 2. Never seen candy corn pasties. N spider web bra. LOL 

 

Thanks


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess if I lived in Montana where the winters are long, I would need the last two items to keep life interesting. Imagine that bra under 3 layers of long johns, ha ha.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very interesting and I would need a lot of scarp yarn for the last two!!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

JuneS said:


> This gal has some interesting hat patterns and a scarf. The further down you scroll in her pattern selection she gets much more daring. REALLY daring. For those of you who knit and have little dabs of yarn, her last two projects would be perfect for using it up.
> 
> Good for me? No way, maybe for the younger set.
> 
> http://bohoknitterchic.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Pattern


Well, I think my DH might like me in the spiderweb one! LOL

June


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha, Ha, Ha! l
Love the Spiderweb bra, but it wouldn't support my bust. 
Mind you, in this cold weather it'd keep my knees warm.
:thumbup:


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy, those spiderwebs wouldn't hold a very big spider - ha! ha!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

JuneS said:


> This gal has some interesting hat patterns and a scarf. The further down you scroll in her pattern selection she gets much more daring. REALLY daring. For those of you who knit and have little dabs of yarn, her last two projects would be perfect for using it up.
> 
> Good for me? No way, maybe for the younger set.
> 
> http://bohoknitterchic.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20Pattern


I'm with you! Thanks for sharing though...enjoyed looking!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love these! The brassiere and pasties are hilarious!

Hazel


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks JuneS for sharing the link nice hats and creative ways of using leftover yarn


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

You Guys Crack Me Up!!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Katpw said:


> haha!! Likewise, I was thinking, what is so daring? Then I reached the spiderweb!! :-D


Me, too; I may never eat candy corn again. The bra pattern might adapt for a hanging planter, though...


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

many years ago, my daughter was into spiders, and she would have loved the bra............ but i suspect not now.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Makes me think of Halloween candy in a whole new light.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The candy corn pasties are for me! They'll need to be sewn in at waist level.........but what the heck!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, as well as all the wonderful benefits of de-stressing us, giving to charity, etc., I guess we shouldn't forget the part about having some fun with knitting, too.


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great smocked hat and cool mitts. The last two would scare the daylights out of anyone seeing them on me!!!!


The same here :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

On a positive note, it looks like it would knit up pretty fast...


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy Mackeral! I'd get arrested wearing the last two thangs.. :lol:


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Anyone saw me in the last two would have the bejeusus scared out of them LOL


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Had to show hubby the bra his comment was looks a like the crochet bikini you had. I wore it many years ago. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

the spider bra and the candy corn pasties are cute! No, I would now weary them, but they are cute!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I guess if I lived in Montana where the winters are long, I would need the last two items to keep life interesting. Imagine that bra under 3 layers of long johns, ha ha.


Why not over the long johns!! LOL!!


----------

